# Bmag ?



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If I were to buy a .17 Caliber rifle, I would go with a .17 Rem. , .17 Fireball, or a .17 Hornet. Jmo...probably the fireball


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't know if there have been/are issues with the Savage B-Mag but there sure has been serious defects in Winchester's 25-grain ammo.

I just received "replacement" ammo from Winchester, but believe it or not, Winchester didn't have any 25-grain replacement ammo for me and sent 20-grain ammo instead. I'd prefer 25-grainers for coyotes.

I can't speak for the Savage's accuracy, because of the ammo issues I've had, but I will come to some conclusions eventually, but am too busy with other priorities for now.

Here's what I know about the B-Mag:

1) Cheap synthetic stock - the cheapest, and most flimsy I've ever seen. I have a Boyd's stock and will substitute it during testing. It's another $100 for the upgrade.

2) Not a fan of the Accu-Trigger, so I spent another $80 on a trigger job.

3) The stock's cheek weld is so low, high rings are required - again, not my preferred set up from a bullet trajectory standpoint.

4) I've experience extraction issues at times, but it could have been the bad ammo.

5) According to other PT members, Savage has changed its rate of twist on the rifle from 9:1 to 8:1, which may indicate issues with bullet stabilization on the first run of B-Mags. Fred, from Michigan seems quite happy with his replacement barrel and reports good accuracy now.

In conclusion, if you have no particular need for a hot, inexpensive rimfire, go with a more tried and tested centerfire.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

If you can find one get a 224 weatherby or 225 winchester


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Glen is right. I love mine. I just shot a coyote Saturday night @ 210 yds from standing using a tripod trifle stick. Although I think i got lucky with a spine shot. We're limited to rimfire, bow, shotgun at night and I don't think the other two would have made it that far. ")

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good job with the .17 Fred. I'm assuming you are still using 20-grain ammo.

The .17 WSM caught on quickly in Michigan because, like Fred said, we are restricted to some lame stuff for night hunting. The .17 WSM fills more of a niche demand for night hunting.

There are other rifle manufacturers for this caliber, as well, with good results being shown.

When you consider all the options, the .223 is hard to beat for reliability, cost, availability, effectiveness, etc. for most varmint applications.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My 2 cents, stay with the .223 for coyotes and if you want to go for fox and bobcat just get a .22 mag. I also use a .204 for fox and bobcat and coyote in the open areas.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Glen, actually my gun shoots 25gr sub MOA @ 200. The 20 is slightly better but I believe in mass.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Same philosophy here.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I had a barrel made for my t/c contender by MGM ---[17 wsm]--shoots great with both 25 win and 20 feds--------haven't killed a coyote with it yet but does play H with raccoons and porkies--I've had a few miss fires with the win's and a couple with the fed's----out of a few 100 rounds,Going to gear up and shoot a yote with it soon-------sb*


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I still love my .223 but I'm going to give my Bmag a chance this winter. Here is a couple groups 110 yards slight wind and shooting off a bipod. I have the stainless heavy barrel version












One group was 5 shots the other was 3. I'm pretty sure the flyer on the 5 shot group was me I felt my bipod move just as I was shooting


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I would be happy with that! Winchester just delivered some 25-grain rounds to my door yesterday and I hope to get some time to work with my rig soon. What ammo, Poe?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

That was the Winchester 25gr


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I get a few ftf out of both the 25 and the AE 20g.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------

